# Releasing or not releasing FIV FeLv Positive Cats



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Food for thought. To help form you own perspectives while doing TNR. _This issue will come up_ and you'll have to know where you stand on it when you have to make decisions for ferals. You wont have time to "ponder" it when the decision has to be made.

Neighborhood Cats / Releasing FIV/FeLV Positive Cats


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

You have to be careful too about having your county AC come out and do the TNR. My county's animal control will come out and set the trap for you, monitor it, neuter, and release the animal back to the same location for $20. Which sounds like a great deal, right? Well, if they test positive for FeLV or FIV, they will euthanize and not even tell you or give you the option to keep them!!! A friend of mine looks after a feral colony and had this happen to several of the ferals in her colony.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on that


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Mitts: Couldn't agree more with the article. I've had two FeLV cats (Squiggy and Joker) the best cats ever! One a feral and one a street stray. I've learned a lot about caregiving FeLV cats and wish I had known more at the time. It's more than a moral issue. It's quite possible for FeLV pos/neg cats to cohabit. Joker, the FeLV+ feral, was brought indoors and lived with our two FeLV- house cats for a little over a year. No problems.


----------

